# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  CKD project - Micro mill cnc H-frame v.2

## CKD

*CKD project - Micro mill cnc H-frame v.2*

Để tận dụng vài bộ THK KR30 đang có, lên kế hoạch nhân bản và nâng cấp con PCB micro mill lên tầm cao mới.
- Hành trình lớn hơn 230x230x120 so với con cũ là 150x150x70
- Phần lớn là sắt thép + nhôm. Khối lượng thiết kế hiện tại vào khoảng 60kg. Quá khủng cho một con micro hành trình bé xíu.
- Độ cứng vũng được nâng cấp.
--- Ray double block nên cứng hơn nhiều.
--- Khung cũng có nhiều cải tiến, to & dày kết hợp với các liên kết phụ nên lý thuyết là sẽ cứng hơn.
- Lần trước là phay mặt + cnc toàn bộ. Nhưng cnc trên con máy mini nên cũng sót của quá. Lần này dự định mài & wire EDM hoặc plasma cut phát dùng luôn. Nên có chổ đẹp, chổ xí hơn.
- Đồ điện thì tuy theo nhu cầu, có thể là alpha hoặc HBS57

Vài cái hình để tiện chém gió, câu view, câu like.






_Đặc biệt là CKD sẽ share file DXF phần đế & 2 vai cho bạn nào có nhu cầu nhân bản. Với điều kiện các bạn khoe những bộ trục đang có đủ cho dự án.
Hoặc CKD có thể hiệu chỉnh bản vẽ theo các bộ trục mà các bạn đang có (khác nhiều so với mẫu của CKD). Với điều kiện các bạn khoe những bộ trục đang có đủ cho dự án và mở chủ đề giới thiệu con máy dự định & sẽ làm._

----------

ABCNC, CBNN, cnclaivung, conga, h-d, josphamduy, ngocanhld2802, Ona, ppgas, racing boy, secondhand

----------


## CKD

Thêm vài cái ảnh cho nó bao quát, nhìn gần nhìn xa cho nó rỏ các góc cạnh.


















*Link download toàn bộ dự án Micro mill cnc H-frame v.2 - https://goo.gl/aCFS5J
Được thực hiện trên SolidWorks 2013*
Hy vọng các bạn khi sử dụng file thì cùng chia sẻ trên này.

----------

GORLAK, h-d, huutinh, josphamduy, Lamnguyen230890, mpvmanh, Ona, secondhand

----------


## h-d

hí hí em đang có dự ớn này, em đang ôm hơn 40 bộ. cảm ơn bác CKD trước

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Nhìn đẹp và cứng quá. Anh dùng phần mềm vẽ j vậy ạ. Nếu là solidworks thì bật luôn chế độ real graphics lên cho nó long lanh ạ

----------


## solero

Cái móc sau lưng để móc cáp vào cẩu máy à bác?

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Máy pcb ngoài việc chính xác, thì tốc độ là yếu tố cực kỳ quan trọng, bác CKD cũng nên để ý trong thiết kế ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

sao lâu thế CKD , đem hết cái lô KR này ra bán à.

@h-d , mấy bộ Kr 30 của bác chỉ có 1block thôi , 2block em nắm hết đây , em mới bán cho anh em tầm 8 bộ ra bên ngoài thôi , còn lô khớp nối nữa nè , 6-8 mà nho nhỏ chui vào cái khung Kr là hơi khó tìm đó hehehe.

----------

h-d

----------


## ABCNC

> sao lâu thế CKD , đem hết cái lô KR này ra bán à.
> 
> @h-d , mấy bộ Kr 30 của bác chỉ có 1block thôi , 2block em nắm hết đây , em mới bán cho anh em tầm 8 bộ ra bên ngoài thôi , còn lô khớp nối nữa nè , 6-8 mà nho nhỏ chui vào cái khung Kr là hơi khó tìm đó hehehe.


Tính đu theo CKD con này, năn nỉ bác Nam mấy bộ Kr30 mà bác ấy chán bán roài, chắc ghé chôm luôn (hình như lô Kr này đang ở CT thì phải  :Smile: )

----------


## CKD

> Máy pcb ngoài việc chính xác, thì tốc độ là yếu tố cực kỳ quan trọng, bác CKD cũng nên để ý trong thiết kế ạ


Nói pcb thì nói vui vậy thôi anh. Chứ em có làm gì đâu mà con nào cũng pcb. Sợ nói chạy nhôm & kim loại màu bị chém nên né.
Còn thiết kế thì cũng tính hết rồi. Chi tiết chuyển động, các chi tiết ghép là nhôm hết rồi. Chỉ cái khung & mấy bộ KR là thép thôi.
Vậy là tối ưu lắm rồi, khung nặng, chuyển động nhẹ  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Máy thiết kế đẹp và chi tiết dã man :Smile: . 
CKD làm giúp luôn 3 cái pát nhôm gắn alpha 6 cho kr33 luôn, please. Hôm nào về CT nghía máy và mời bia nhé :Smile: . Thanks.

----------


## anhcos

Cái L màu xanh nối với thanh trượt và bệ Z coi bộ mong manh quá CKD.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cái L màu xanh nối với thanh trượt và bệ Z coi bộ mong manh quá CKD.


Cái đó là thuốc trị bệnh Parkinson thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

> Cái đó là thuốc trị bệnh Parkinson thôi


Biết thế rồi kụ, nhưng em nó trông yếu yếu thế nào ấy.

----------


## ppgas

Bộ kr ngay bàn y nhìn cũng mong manh không kém. Nhà còn bộ combo rexroth cứng vững, mới tinh tuơm :Smile: , ngang khoảng 200, hành trình khoảng 230, gối đỡ đầy đủ, chỉ thiếu vitme (bước dài quá tháo bỏ rồi). Có gì đổi không? Mua thì giá bãi hàng bãi  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

@anhcos
Chỉ cần vừa đủ thôi ạ, dày quá khó gia công.

Mấy chi tiết phụ như ke, ốc v.v.. nữa thì lười nên chỉ những chi tiết chính mới có hình thôi ạ.
Hôm nào làm cái gì nhỏ nhỏ, thiết kế đủ hết chi tiết cho nó bờ rào ạ.

@ppgas
Cụ thể là con nào ghép với cái nào? Cụ thể chứ.. lơ tơ mơ lắp không vừa thì phí công.
Em vẽ cho  :Smile: , còn chạy thì từ từ tính ạ  :Smile: .

@all
Mấy cụ lâu nay làm gì cũng dựa vào cảm giác, thấy nhỏ thì nghĩ là yếu. Cứ tra catalogue xem tụi nó chịu lực kinh khủng cở nào.
Đúng là nhỏ thì yếu.. nhưng trong yêu cầu thì nó dư lực rồi ạ. Như mấy bộ KR này nếu thiết kế conson nhìn nó còn kinh nữa cơ.

----------


## ppgas

> @ppgas
> Cụ thể là con nào ghép với cái nào? Cụ thể chứ.. lơ tơ mơ lắp không vừa thì phí công.
> Em vẽ cho , còn chạy thì từ từ tính ạ


Cái màu đỏ đây nè. Yêu cầu chạy chứ vẽ thì excel thần chưởng cũng tạm  :Smile:

----------

thehiena2

----------


## Nam CNC

em nhớ mang máng anh ba gác có máy cnc mà , để không làm chi vậy anh , ăn nhôm thì dơ bẩn , thôi thì anh mua đống dày 6mm về phang là được mà , vừa sạch vừa cứng vững hơn nhôm nhưng mỗi tội mắc tiền hơn nhôm 2.5 lần cùng thể tích.

----------


## CKD

Biết là cái bích đó...
Nhưng alpha là con nào? Em là không là fan của alpha nên không xác định được. Ngoài ra KR33 nó có 2-3 loại bích đầu ra, cụ thể của anh là con nào?
Còn làm thì thiếu gì cách? Như con micro kia là chơi mica cắt laser đó chứ. Sau khi nó nhúc nhích được thì mới đày đoạ nó làm mấy miếng nhôm. Không chơi mica thì chơi fiber cũng Ok, cứng hơn. Cần Thơ nghèo nàn nên mới phải đi lòng vòng vậy.. chứ SG lắm đại gia. Chổ anh chạy qua cụ Nam là xong.. ông đó có cả đống CNC ấy mà.

----------


## h-d

> sao lâu thế CKD , đem hết cái lô KR này ra bán à.
> 
> @h-d , mấy bộ Kr 30 của bác chỉ có 1block thôi , 2block em nắm hết đây , em mới bán cho anh em tầm 8 bộ ra bên ngoài thôi , còn lô khớp nối nữa nè , 6-8 mà nho nhỏ chui vào cái khung Kr là hơi khó tìm đó hehehe.


@Nam CNC: của em là SKR 1 block cụ à, ý tưởng em là double Y, giá bắt motor em phay mới vì nguyên bản combo đang chạy dây đai. Em khoái cụ vẽ giúp của cụ CKD.

----------


## CKD

Vẽ giúp là trên nền tảng con H này thôi ạ.
Còn kiểu khác thì chịu, hên xui, lúc mình rỗi thì giúp được.
Cụ H-D cứ ra ý tưởng xem mình giúp được gì không?

----------

h-d

----------


## thehiena2

làm con máy ni cũng kỳ công lắm đây

----------


## CKD

Bị chậm.. nên làm đến đâu tranh thủ cập nhật tình hình đến đấy.
Không thôi đại ca sờ pín mang hàng đi gã bán hết thì chết cả lũ  :Smile: 

Phương pháp thực hiện, Oxy-Fuel cnc  :Mad: 
Chất lượng đường cắt quá đẹp so với quy định.











Cảm ơn sự lao tâm lao lực của Mr.L & bá bá đã cho ra đời sản phẩm quá đẹp.

----------

anhcos, CBNN, GORLAK, h-d, josphamduy, kametoco, mpvmanh, Nam CNC, ppgas, TigerHN

----------


## Nam CNC

cũng may chi tiết này nó vát góc , nhọn nhọn , vuông vuông , chứ nó bầu bầu thì cái máy này dành cho chị em quá.

----------


## CKD

Cập nhật luôn cái vi déo cờ líp.

Camera man: Mr.L
Editor & Public by Mr.L

----------

Bongmayquathem, Ga con, h-d, huynhbacan, josphamduy, loccd, nhatson, solero

----------


## h-d

đường cắt nhìn mê quá cụ Duy Anh ơi.

----------


## cty686

Cắt xong có phải làm nguộn nữa ko bác. Cắt 1 miếng như thế hết bao nhiêu tiền thế bác Duy Anh?

----------


## Ga con

E thấy cái Y mới cần phải gia cố ray sao các cụ không gia cố nhỉ.
X dù sao cũng nhẹ tải hơn. Y e gá phôi thỉnh thoảng hay thả cái phịch (nặng quá bê tới đó hết sức rồi :Big Grin: ), rồi thỉnh thoảng lấy búa phang chỉnh phôi.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Kế hoạch đâu có làm phôi tới mức ấy đâu ạ.
Gia cố trục X chỉ là option thôi, khi lên thực tế nếu thấy ok thì cho qua luôn.

----------

josphamduy

----------


## anhcos

Vai Fe có vẻ dày quá CKD, cũng đang chuẩn bị làm một con be bé như thế này cho nó gọn gàng.

----------


## Nam CNC

dự án dành cho hobby hay nghiên cứu , nhiều khi quẳng cục nhôm cục đồng 1-2kg thôi hay dành chp phay nhựa , mica , làm mẫu chơi , chú trọng chạy chính xác , ra hình là ok.

----------


## solero

Cắt Oxy mà đẹp quá. Ngậm ngùi ngồi ngắm 6 bộ KR double block.

----------


## h-d

lên máy thôi cụ kem

----------


## CKD

> Vai Fe có vẻ dày quá CKD, cũng đang chuẩn bị làm một con be bé như thế này cho nó gọn gàng.


Vấn đề là chi phí gia công cao hơn nhiều so với vật liệu. Do đó làm dày luôn để tiện cho việc lắp ráp, sau là không cần phải thêm ke liên kết vì mặt tiếp xúc với tấm đế đủ lớn.

Với hành trình chỉ 220x220 thì vượt ra khỏi vùng đế của block trượt không bao nhiêu. Công suất thiết kế spindle 800W china cũng không lớn. Nên xét về lực hoàn toàn có thể chấp nhận được.
Việc Z có thể lên tới 120 không vì mục đích phôi dày mà nhằm mục đích option thêm trục 4-5 đủ không gian.

----------

anhcos, h-d, josphamduy, saudau

----------


## CKD

> Máy thiết kế đẹp và chi tiết dã man. 
> CKD làm giúp luôn 3 cái pát nhôm gắn alpha 6 cho kr33 luôn, please. Hôm nào về CT nghía máy và mời bia nhé. Thanks.


Không biết cái clip này có thoả lòng được chút nào cho cụ ppgas chưa. Xong phần vẽ, tới phần phay nữa là xong  :Smile:

----------

h-d, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Không biết cái clip này có thoả lòng được chút nào cho cụ ppgas chưa. Xong phần vẽ, tới phần phay nữa là xong


Hehe... cảm ơn CKD, đang cẩn 1 cái này (KR33 -->Asm66) 


và 1 cái cho Hiwin KK60--> asm66.


Cuối tuần rồi có đi lục lọi mua nhưng chỉ mua được 1 cái size56 và 1 cái size57,  :Frown:  (trong khi đó alpha66 thì size60!)  :Frown:

----------


## h-d

phay mới luôn cho nhanh bác, vẽ rồi làm nhanh hơn đi tìm mua à

----------

ppgas

----------


## hoahong102

Cụ chủ cho hỏi cụ dùng động cơ có phanh hay dùng cách nào để đỡ trục chính khi ko có điện?

----------


## CKD

Mình bỏ mặc nó thôi, hoặc có thể dùng lò xo trợ lực. Vì máy nhỏ & nhẹ mà.
Tổng khối nặng là do khung đế thôi, chứ Z thì nhẹ thôi à, nặng nhất chắc là cái spindle.

----------


## Khoa C3

gia su G0 z-5 bụp - mất điện, quán tính+trọng lượng ko co cái hãm mệt

----------


## Ga con

Không ăn thua đâu cụ, nếu chạy step thì nó dừng cái rụp, xong.
Bình thường nếu vít me bước 5 thì rất khó tuột.

Thanks.

----------


## hung1706

> gia su G0 z-5 bụp - mất điện, quán tính+trọng lượng ko co cái hãm mệt


Bình thường thì em hay cho G0 xuống Z cách mặt phôi từ 10-20mm, sau đó là G1 chạy ramp hay helix xuống chứ ít khi xuống cái rụp  :Big Grin: 

Trục Z nặng nhất con spindle (máy DIY). Nếu quá nặng thì có 2 cách 
1 là cho lắp lò xo hay đối trọng. 
2 là dùng motor Z có thắng từ

Bản thân vitme cũng có lực giữ rồi (bước càng nhỏ thì lực giữ càng lớn)

----------


## nhatson

stepper motor khi ko cấp điện nó cũng có holding torque

----------


## ABCNC

> Để tận dụng vài bộ THK KR30 đang có, lên kế hoạch nhân bản và nâng cấp con PCB micro mill lên tầm cao mới.
> - Hành trình lớn hơn 230x230x120 so với con cũ là 150x150x70
> ...
> Vài cái hình để tiện chém gió, câu view, câu like.


Tình hình tiến độ có vẻ chậm roài, câu view, câu like có câu khách ko  :Smile:  . Lót dèp chờ lên sàn để đăng ký 1 bộ (bây giờ có cho đặt gạch ko ta?)

----------


## CKD

Cập nhật tiến độ.
Bộ đầu tiên tron số n bộ sau khi mài và cắt dây đã về, ướm thử xem nó có đúng với thiết kế ban đầu không. May mắn là nhìn thấy đúng rồi. Để đo kiểm tra lại xem có sai chổ nào không?

----------

anhcos, GORLAK, hung1706, kametoco, ppgas

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Tuyệt đẹp !!!

----------


## CKD

Tiến hành nhượm màu bọn nó. Mới có khúc dưới, khúc trên tập hợp chưa đủ quân số.

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, GORLAK, hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác CKD sơn tĩnh điện hay sao mà đẹp thía  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr.L

sơn HOA VIỆT 2 thành phần và súng phun sơn ^^

----------

duonghoang

----------


## CKD

Nhượm xong thì ướm ướm tiếp... Chờ về đủ số rồi lấy dấu khoan lỗ phát ngay và luôn.

----------

anhcos, Ga con, GORLAK, josphamduy, mpvmanh, solero

----------


## Ga con

Anh mua mấy cục cao su gắn dưới chân chống rung + tạo ma sát cho nó ngon.

Sơn này tính ra mắc quá, thôi sơn chống rỉ thường xong rồi phủ 1 lớp PU lên là OK.

Thanks.

----------


## solero

Show máy dư lày thì ai dám show lên nữa hả cụ?

----------


## CKD

> Anh mua mấy cục cao su gắn dưới chân chống rung + tạo ma sát cho nó ngon.
> Sơn này tính ra mắc quá, thôi sơn chống rỉ thường xong rồi phủ 1 lớp PU lên là OK.


Có đó bác ạ. Mới gá lên để loè anh em thôi. Chứ chưa có lắp gì hết. Xong sẽ có đầy đủ chân cẳng hết.
Sơn này được cái là bám rất rốt nên dùng ạ.




> Show máy dư lày thì ai dám show lên nữa hả cụ?


Mỗi người mỗi việc thôi, khoe vậy chứ chưa chắc ngon. Muốn biết ngon hay không thì phải thử mới biết  :Smile:

----------

josphamduy

----------


## solero

Sơn này bao nhiêu 1 lọ sơn như trên hả cụ?

Vụ sơn lót chống rỉ ngoài em dùng sơn Đại Bàng cũng thấy khá ổn.

----------


## h-d

máy quá đẹp cụ ơi

----------


## anhcos

Khung máy dày khủng bố, chính xác là dày bao nhiêu CKD?

----------


## CKD

> Khung máy dày khủng bố, chính xác là dày bao nhiêu CKD?


30mm như đã công bố đó anh (sau khi mài phẵng chắc còn 28)

----------

anhcos

----------


## Ga con

> Sơn này bao nhiêu 1 lọ sơn như trên hả cụ?
> 
> Vụ sơn lót chống rỉ ngoài em dùng sơn Đại Bàng cũng thấy khá ổn.


Chắc hơn 200k/kg.

E dùng mà đóng rắn nó hay bị cặn, nghẹt béc phun, hức.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Hơi chậm nhưng vẫn chạy  :Smile: 

Khoan xong


Gá lên, cân chỉnh sơ bộ chân đế & hai vai


Gá thử tiếp

----------


## CKD

Dạo này tuổi già sức yếu, miếng nhôm to quá, vác không nỗi, phải cắt vụn ra  :Wink: 

Kiếm cái cưa không có nên nhà có gì dùng đó.

Gá lên


Cắt phát


Cắt nhiều phát nữa


Banh chành miếng nhôm, xong phim 23kg nhôm tấm mới tinh. Giờ vào sọt rác đúng nghĩa.


Chọc ngoáy xong thì ra nhôm vụn, gom mấy miếng lại xem có tận dụng được không.
Soi thử 1 miếng xem sao.




Nhìn kỹ thấy gớm, chắc vứt luôn quá.

----------


## lituan219

Bác cho em hỏi cấu hình như con này:
Nhôm 40x40
trượt tròn 16
HT 800x500x300
thì khả năng giới hạn có thể phay cắt được nhôm, nhựa, mica k ạ?

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

@lituan219
Với riêng mình thì *máy kiểu nào cũng có thể cắt được*.
Quan trọng là cắt như thế nào & kết quả ra sao?.
1. Cắt như thế nào thì tuỳ vào trình độ & kinh nghiệm của mỗi người mà khác nhau (cách chạy dao & chế độ chạy dao).
2. Kết quả thế nào? Tất nhiên máy càng yếu thì chất lượng vết cắt cũng giảm theo. Nhưng giảm đến mức nào, chấp nhận được hay không thì tuỳ theo câu 1 cũng như nhu cầu của người cắt mà đánh giá.

Để dể hiểu hơn.
_Máy yếu thì ta chọn đường kính dao nhỏ, ăn với độ sâu (step down) nhỏ (tốc độ không nên giảm). Đồng thời nên sử dụng chế độ ăn dao thông minh như ramdown v.v..._

----------

lituan219

----------


## thuannguyen

> Dạo này tuổi già sức yếu, miếng nhôm to quá, vác không nỗi, phải cắt vụn ra 
> 
> Kiếm cái cưa không có nên nhà có gì dùng đó.
> 
> Gá lên
> Đính kèm 21871
> 
> Cắt phát
> Đính kèm 21872
> ...


Cho lên máy phay láng lại một lượt là ngon ngay mà bác, vứt đi thì bán ve chai cho em.

----------


## CKD

Thấy nham nhở quá, định vứt đi nhưng lại đau bụng quá.. thôi thì nghe lời bác *thuangnuyen* tận dụng, phay láng lại rồi lắp lên.

Lắp lên X


Xong rồi lắp thêm Z


Làm thêm cái bích motor size 60








Lên luôn motor với đủ coupling  :Wink:

----------

h-d

----------


## CKD

Đây là kết quả CNC  :Wink: ........
Mấy bác nhớ xem tới phút cuối nhé nhé  :Smile:

----------

h-d, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt, thuhanoi

----------


## itanium7000

Haha, 502 bị bong và bay luôn cả phôi  :Smile: )

----------


## ahdvip

:Big Grin:  lấy phôi tự động

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

lụm phôi tự động chứ không phải lấy nha chú.

----------


## Gamo

Tao thấy giống chọi phôi tự động hơn

----------


## hung1706

Kaka bác nào đứng ngía ngía dòm dòm thì hốt luôn cú chót roài :3

----------


## thuannguyen

Tý thì bác vỡ mặt nhé, em cũng thoát chết mấy nhát rồi.

----------


## CKD

Đúng là cái sợi cáp quang của ta nó mỏng manh dễ vỡ như đường ống sông đà vậy các cụ ạ.
Có cái cờ nhíp mà úp mãi nó mới lên.




Cái clip phía trên là clip false dùng dao 1 me 4mm mà lưỡi dài đến hơn 20mm. Quả thật không ngon. Cái phía dưới dùng 2 me, 6mm, dài 15mm ngon hơn.
Kết luận riêng là nên dùng độ dài me dao thích hợp để tăng độ cứng vững.

----------

cuong, h-d

----------


## CKD

Cập nhật vài hình ảnh, không thôi nó chìm









Lắp cái củ be bé lên xem như lào  :Wink:

----------

anhcos, cuong, duonghoang, Mạnh Tường, nhatson

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cái máy bé bé mà phay bá đạo hơn khối máy to to mà em đã thấy. Bé nhưng độ cứng vững cao nên phay hiệu quả thật.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Cái gá Spin nhìn đẹp quá, chôm bản quyền thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

Mạnh Tường

----------


## CKD

> --- Cái gá Spin nhìn đẹp quá, chôm bản quyền thôi


Ngộ ngộ thôi, chứ tính ra không có rẻ so với mua đâu. Nhôm + khấu hao máy + thời gian v.v... đét lắm.
Được cái là nó theo ý mình xíu, nhìn nó đúng chất DIY hơn.

----------

Mạnh Tường

----------


## Nam CNC

eh , anh thấy ráp cái kiểu này sau đó canh vuông spindle với mặt XY hơi bị khó à , không lẽ tháo ra siết ốc rồi lại bỏ vô kiểm tra nữa ??? định lắp mấy con spindle sao mà đặt lệch qua 1 bên vậy ?

----------


## CKD

Dao nhỏ, độ cao thấp nên vuông tương đối thôi. Không cần phải chính xác lắm.

----------


## vusvus

bác CKD cho e hỏi con sờ pín lấy phôi tự động phía trên bao nhiêu KW mà ăn nhôm sướng quá

----------


## CKD

800W thôi cụ.
Tuỳ theo máy và công suất mà chọn chế độ cho hợp lý là được à.

----------

vusvus

----------


## CKD

Tiếp tục cập nhật, sau mấy ngày vật lộn thì em nó cũng có chân cẳng riêng để tự đứng một mình rồi ạ. Sau mấy ngày ấy thì thằng lắp nó ngồi cũng chẵng muốn xong, rỏ khổ cái thân thật  :Frown: 

Thêm vài cái ảnh, thay lời muốn nói.

Dáng đứng bến te của em nó.






Xu thế làm máy của em là đưa lên cao, tức mặt bàn làm việc sẽ trong tầm tay, người làm việc không phải khom lưng, cuối đầu. Em cho đó là tê thế làm việc thoải mái nhất, nhìn cũng dể dàng vì đúng trong tầm mắt. Với phôi nặng em nghĩ cũng tương tự vì thường bó balang hổ trợ lên phôi.

----------

nhatson, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Đẹp gớm cụ ạ, mờ cái đế với cái cột là sắt đặc hả cụ ? bê có nặng hông ?  :Smile: 

Trước giờ em cứ thắc mắc sao mọi người thích làm máy nhôm. Hôm rồi lắp cái cục gắn sờ pín của cụ Ngọc Anh ở nhà cụ ấy, nặng chưa đến 200 ký mà 3 thằng lắp gần chết. Thế mới biết các cụ lắp máy ở nhà chơi đồ nặng nặng tẹo oải thật.

----------


## Nam CNC

máy này gắn 2 spindle hay sao mà lắp lệch 1 bên hả ? chú bệnh nên nó lệch chứ cái máy có bệnh đâu mà lắp lệch ??? hay cái máy này lắp cho cha nào thế ?

----------


## Mr.L

@a tuấn bê ko nặng đâu anh tầm 60 70 kg ah EO LỰC SŨY như em còn bê dc mà có cái khi bê mặt mày chuyển màu từ trắng --- đỏ --- xanh xao ^^ 
@ a Nam thánh soi gê thặc em còn ko nghĩ tới điều đó ^^ spin máy lệch còn spin của ổng hỏng lẽ lệch theo ^^ nguyên lý j đây ^^

----------


## CKD

Do nhu cầu lắp lệch, bên còn lại lắp thiết bị khác. Thiết bị thì đang thử nghiệm nên chưa lên hình.

Cái tấm đế, 2 vai là sắt đặc, dày 30mm. 2 thằng đó + lại khoảng gần 40kg. Theo thiết kế thì sau khi hoàn thiện nặng khoảng 70kg. Tính tất tần tật, con này bỏ nhiều thứ nên chắc khoảng trên 50kg.

Cái bàn bên dưới & tủ điện chưa tinh.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hổng lẽ cụ CKD tính gắn đầu set phôi ta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CKD

Không có đâu cụ, máy hành trình Z thấp, tìm cái touch probe low profile mà không có, có con ranishaw của cụ Nam tặng.. mà lùng cây kim của nó không có. Rình mò vặt kim cũng chẵng ra, chắc có ai đó cũng rình như em  :Wink:  Mua thì quá đắt.

Đang tìm ý tưởng chế cái touch probe be bé, cán 6mm, dài tầm 20mm đổ lại để dùng cho mấy con mini  :Smile: , dung sai đạt cở 0.05 (5%) là Ok. Khoái chơi trò lật phôi, mà không có probe, mỗi lần lật xong check zero mệt quá, mắt lại mờ nữa.

Cái này là em chế đầu cắt cho sản phẩm đặt biệt  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## vusvus

hôm bữa bên bãi e thấy cả bộ đầu dò hồng ngọc luôn không biết còn không

----------


## CKD

Cập nhật, mất cả buổi mới lắp lên được.
Kỳ này thử công lực của cụ này... lâu nay chỉ toàn chém gió, giờ có điều kiện chém thiệt.

----------

ABCNC, Ga con, Luyến, solero

----------


## CKD

Thử sức luôn với mớ này. Hồi trước demo xong, dẹp luôn. Không rỏ thực tế nó có good như anh em khen không. Thử mới biết....
Cơ mà... không có jack, đè hàn dây oải thật.



Chi tiết cái driver ở đây
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/79...se-step-driver

----------

ABCNC, GOHOME, hung1706, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Cập nhật tiến độ.




Robot3T mach3 BOB.
Chưa cắm điện dùng. Nhưng cách bố trí các IO thấy không hợp lý lắm. Ngoài ra, lên website, tìm cái tài liệu của nó đỏ con mắt... trong khi đó trên board thì toàn thấy ký hiệu điện trở tụ gì đâu không. Vị trí và công dụng của của các IO, jump đều không thấy đâu cả.

----------

ABCNC, Bongmayquathem

----------


## Nam CNC

drive step syn 5 pha hả CU ? nếu đúng thì chạy bá con đạo luôn á.

----------


## Luyến

Bob mach3 LPT của robot3t đây

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Em cũng đang dùng bob lpt của của robot3t. Đúng là tìm tài liệu mỏi mắt. Nhất là phần spindle control ấy, họ nói sơ sơ lắp theo hướng dẫn thì không chạy được.

----------


## Gamo

> Cập nhật tiến độ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robot3T mach3 BOB.
> Chưa cắm điện dùng. Nhưng cách bố trí các IO thấy không hợp lý lắm. Ngoài ra, lên website, tìm cái tài liệu của nó đỏ con mắt... trong khi đó trên board thì toàn thấy ký hiệu điện trở tụ gì đâu không. Vị trí và công dụng của của các IO, jump đều không thấy đâu cả.


Ủa, sao dẹp con USB của Robot3T ùi?  :Wink:

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Cụ ckd cho e hỏi ngu tẹo ạ. Cụ có thể bật mí khoảng cách giữa 2 block trượt của trục x và z cụ để là bn đc ko ạ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CKD

@lamnguyen230890
2 block trượt mình để sát nhau.

Cập nhật là em nó đã nhúc nhích.


Mà sao driver nóng quá. Cụ nào dùng qua cho ý kiến với.
Áp đo ở chân ref là 0.35V. Motor chạy chỉ âm ấm mà thôi.

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hóng clip biểu diễn sức mạnh của em spindle nhỏ mà có võ này...

----------


## Gamo

> @lamnguyen230890
> 2 block trượt mình để sát nhau.
> 
> Cập nhật là em nó đã nhúc nhích.
> 
> 
> Mà sao driver nóng quá. Cụ nào dùng qua cho ý kiến với.
> Áp đo ở chân ref là 0.35V. Motor chạy chỉ âm ấm mà thôi.


Tau nhớ là con IC cho cái driver của nhà ngươi được xếp vào hạng đồ cổ đó nhe... hình như cùng thời với L297 & L298

----------


## nhatson

@gamo, l297 l298 có từ những năm 80, 5phase microstepping những năm 90 mới có mà đại ca

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, con PMMxxx gì đó đâu có chạy được microstepping? CKD mua trúng đồ cổ rùi

@nhatson: tau chỉ nhớ con IC đó là đồ cổ thui, để sỉ nhục CKD ấy mà  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CKD

Lão Gà biết gì mà chém, driver người ta có vi bước đàng hoàng à nha.

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, con PMMxxx gì đó đâu có chạy được microstepping? CKD mua trúng đồ cổ rùi
> 
> @nhatson: tau chỉ nhớ con IC đó là đồ cổ thui, để sỉ nhục CKD ấy mà


ko có vi bước đâu cần cái cuộn coil làm nguồn buck kia

----------


## secondhand

> Mà sao driver nóng quá. Cụ nào dùng qua cho ý kiến với.
> Áp đo ở chân ref là 0.35V. Motor chạy chỉ âm ấm mà thôi.


Cái driver này phải cặp thêm nhôm giải nhiệt à CKD! bị tèo hết 1 cái rồi




> Hehe, con PMMxxx gì đó đâu có chạy được microstepping? CKD mua trúng đồ cổ rùi


Con này vi bước 1/250 đấy cụ

----------


## solero

> drive step syn 5 pha hả CU ? nếu đúng thì chạy bá con đạo luôn á.


Cụ Pín sử dụng chưa hay lại "nghe người ta nói"?




> Hehe, con PMMxxx gì đó đâu có chạy được microstepping? CKD mua trúng đồ cổ rùi
> 
> @nhatson: tau chỉ nhớ con IC đó là đồ cổ thui, để sỉ nhục CKD ấy mà


Microstep ở con ASIC PMM7001. Con HIC PMM5301 là công suất thoai.

----------


## Nam CNC

thề là chưa xài 5 pha , chỉ thấy ông Khang gì ấy demo chạy máy 1000 rpm không ấy chứ , hệ gì chứ stepsyn em tin rằng nó hơn nhiều thằng khác.

----------


## nhatson

> thề là chưa xài 5 pha , chỉ thấy ông Khang gì ấy demo chạy máy 1000 rpm không ấy chứ , hệ gì chứ stepsyn em tin rằng nó hơn nhiều thằng khác.


ông gamo làm drive 5 phase microstepping cho stpsyn lun ấy chứ

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi đi , bỏ qua cha Gamo đi .

----------


## CKD

Cập nhật link download toàn bộ dự án ở đây.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...ll=1#post72725

Lưu ý: được vẽ với SolidWorks 2013

----------

ngocpham

----------


## CKD

Khổ thật các bác ạ, thân em nhà nghèo hiếu học, lại ở nơi đồng không mông quạnh chỉ có lúa & nước. Muốn tìm con dao xịn để học các bác khắc kim loại mà không xong.

Thôi thì nghèo vượt khó, có chi dùng nấy. Dùng dao V chạy gỗ chạy thử cái vật liệu màu vàng và màu trắng xem nó có ra được gì không?

Sau cả ngày vật lộn với con máy cùi bắp của em thì nó cũng văng ra 2 cục thế này, xin đưa lên để các cụ gạch đá.



PS, có chút lỗi nhẹ vào phút 90 làm em đau hết cả ruột.

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, CBNN, Gamo, huyquynhbk, khoa.address, maxx.side, minhdt_cdt10, mpvmanh, nobita_dtmt, racing boy, taih2, Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

Hình đẹp, có hồn ghê.
Tks

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

anh làm một hình như vậy mất bao lâu vậy anh. có thể tăng tốc thêm không ạ.:-0

----------


## Gamo

Máy chính xác gúm

----------


## maxx.side

Hình đẹp quá bác CKD cho xin file về lấy cục vàng khắc mặt dây chuyền đi  :Big Grin:

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

> Hình đẹp quá bác CKD cho xin file về lấy cục vàng khắc mặt dây chuyền đi


Mình cũng vậy, tks

----------


## CKD

Tối qua em cutout bị văng phôi, móp méo hụt hẫng quá.
Sáng ra có tinh thần em mang nó lên bàn phẫu thuật nó lại tẹo. Giờ nó tròn hơn hôm qua roài.



Tiện thể, em kéo thước đo thử. Ôi thật là may mắn... sao số nó tròn thế kia?. Ngạc nhiên quá các bác ạ.



File thì em phải hỏi lại, vì em biết gì đâu, trước giờ chỉ 2D, vụ này nhờ vã làm dao 3D, em chỉ có canh phôi rồi chạy thôi ạ.

Cụ hoctap đâu rồi vào tiếp chiêu này, sư phụ 3D của em đấy  các bác ạ. Cụ ấy toàn chém cái ArtForm gì đấy em ứ biết.

----------


## Tuấn

CKD đẹp chai cho em cái file chạy đi, em khắc 1 cái về tặng con sư tử nhà em.

----------


## Gamo

Chết thật, anh em trên đây bu vào xin mẫu về phay tặng vợ

----------


## hoctap256

cụ gamo vô duyên thế cmt mà chả thấy ai rep phát cuối :v

----------


## decided

> Chết thật, anh em trên đây bu vào xin mẫu về phay tặng vợ


mấy a e diễn đàn vui tính thế, xem mà cười muốn vỡ bụng

----------


## Hung rau

Em nhìn mẫu mà dị ứng với cô gái "lớn" nhà em...chả muốn xin file kẻo ôm..hận  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Qua thời gian ẩn giấu rồi.
Giờ em công khai từ từ con H phờ rem này  :Smile: 

Có cái demo trên solidworks nên show trước câu viu. Hình ảnh phải lục lại mới được. Hơn năm rồi, qua mấy lần sàng hát đê đê nên phải tìm lại.



Bé này đầy đủ thùng bọng, lên max 04 axis (dùng controller SMC04)

----------

QuyND

----------


## CKD

Chưa lục được hình ảnh con máy H.
Cập nhật trước trục xoay của nó ở link dưới.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...o-may-phay-cnc

----------

